# Foundation Equivalence - REVLON COLORSTAY LIQUID FOUNDATIONS



## Dee Moncrieffe (Dec 6, 2012)

------RATIONALE

  	Hi ladies. 

  	I know there is a thread already up about foundation equivalence, but I find it difficult to find the information that I need since there are SO many post and so many foundations being mentioned, including foundations that were NOT equivalent.

  	I wanted to start this thread which is brand SPECIFIC. The purpose being to draw attention to shades of foundations within other brands, which you think are actually EQUIVALENT. This can be a shade that you wear, or a shades that you have swatched for some other purpose.* If for some reason you think the shades are not equivalent, i.e. one is more pink, orange etc, please do not include it here*. However, if you have found a way to make two shades equivalent (e.g. by setting with a certain color powder) feel free to include it in [brackets].

  	I have chosen Colorstay for personal reasons but I hope trends for other popular brands can also be added.

  	I hope you guys will see the vision for this thread and appreciate its place 

  	-----INSTRUCTIONS

  	Now in order to make a shade list that is easy to navigate through without pulling your hair out, add all entries in a quote form... is that a real phrase? 

  	What I mean is, *make a quote of the most previous quote and update it with your entry. *

  	Be sure that you do not make a double entry, i.e. look to see if someone has already entered your equivalent shade under the Colorstay shade you are editing. 

  	Please remember to enter you corrective methods in [brackets]. And ensure that you mention the product form (e.g. Loreal Truematch LIQUID vs POWDER foundation) if they share the same or a similar name. 

  	I also recommend putting all shade names and/or numbers in bold. I think that would help us read a long list.

  	Also, it has come to my attention that the change from 16hr to 24hr formula has changed the colors. I think the 16hr formula is still more common (correct me if I am wrong) so I am using it as reference. If you need specifications to the 24hr formula, feel free to add a new list in this thread  

  	For all foundations which have changed formulation/colors (I know Loreal Truematch is one) please mention whether it is the old or the new formulation you are referring to 

  	And lastly, I have heard that there is a slight difference in shades between the combination/oily and the normal/dry formulations, hence two separate lists... If you do not think two separate list were necessary please say so, so that we can decide to ignore on and continue with the other. 

  	I recommend keeping the entry/quote post and comment posts separate. 


  	-----EXAMPLE

  	This is not a real example!

  	Revlon Colorstay Liquid - Combination/Oily:
*Medium Beige *

  	Equivalents: 
  	MAC Pro Longwear *NW25 *[set with yellow-undertone powder], MAC Studio Fix Powder *NW30*, RCMA *Olive #2*, Graftobian HD Cream *Morning Glow *- Old formula, Revlon Colorstay Whipped *Natural Beige*


----------



## Dee Moncrieffe (Dec 6, 2012)

LIST #1
  	Revlon Colour Stay *16 HOUR* Liquid Foundation - *COMBINATION/OILY*



*Shade:*
*Natural Tan 330*

 	 		Equivalents:

 	 		-

*Shade:*
*Early Tan 320*

 		 			Equivalents:

 		 			-



*Shade:*
*Rich Tan 350*

  	Equivalents:

  	-


*Shade:*
*Golden Caramel 360*

  	Equivalents:

  	-


*Shade:*
*Toast 370*

  	Equivalents:

  	-


*Shade:*
*Rich Ginger 380*

  	Equivalents:

  	-

*Shade:*
*Caramel 400*

  	Equivalents:

  	-


*Shade:*
*Capachino 410*

  	Equivalents:

  	-


*Shade:*
*Mahogany 440*

  	Equivalents:
  	Black Opal Stick *Carob*
  	-


*Shade:*
*Mocha 450*

  	Equivalents:


----------



## Dee Moncrieffe (Dec 6, 2012)

LIST #2
 	Revlon Colour Stay *16 HOUR* Liquid Foundation - *NORMAL/DRY*


 *Shade:*
 *Natural Tan 330*

 	Equivalents:

 	-

 *Shade:*
 *Toast 370*

 	Equivalents:

 	-

 *Shade:*
 *Caramel 400*

 	Equivalents:

 	-


 *Shade:*
 *Capachino 410*

 	Equivalents:


----------



## Dee Moncrieffe (Dec 7, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## deannaf88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Have you looked at findation.com or the temptalia matrix? Dont they give you what you are after?


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 1, 2013)

deannaf88 said:


> Have you looked at findation.com or the *temptalia* matrix? Dont they give you what you are after?


  	Temptalia definitely has one.  Ive used it a few years ago.


----------

